

TSA Harasses Traveler After 'Seeing Bitcoin' in His Bag - CapitalistCartr
http://www.businessinsider.com/bitcoin-tsa-screening-2014-2

======
furyg3
Nothing happened. He said he didn't have any coins and was not traveling
internationally. Sadly I had to read the entire original article to figure
that out... imagining being on either side of this exchange was just too
painful. By his account all parties were acting beyond ignorantly.

I'm against security theater and all for asserting your rights at the airport.
But that doesn't change the millennia-old fact that if you want or are
dependent on someone for something you should probably avoid being a dickhead
about it. If you want to opt-out of the scanners, opt out. If you want to ask
if this or that process is required, or why, just ask. If you don't want to
speak, don't speak.

I like to think about MLK in these situations. He was fighting for an
incredibly just cause, yet acted respectfully and understood the consequences.
If you're acting like more of a dick than he was, your cause had better be
bigger than his was.

------
tedchs
Article is from February 2014.

------
gambiting
And?? What happened? The article cuts off in the middle.

